# Really- Not another QAM mapping request (S3)



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Just a QAM unofficial hack/ easter egg type thing that sometimes unofficially ahem get into the code somehow, with full plausible deniability in place for the perpetrators.

Like on Tivo Central Online you can look up a show, you go to the Schedule It screen for the recording, but by using a not so secret key sequence, you can tell it that the Tivo should really be tuned to QAM XX.X rather than whatever station the digital tier folks see it as.

OR- 

You request to record the analog version of the show you want, but then you can go into the To Do list, and via the secret keypress can switch the channel to record to the correct QAM channel. 


-OR-

(Not so under the table) Manual record date- time- channel (including QAM channels) via Tivo Central Online. I want this so I can copy paste via computer large numbers of movies for the coming weeks.


----------

